# How to burn-in?



## bubusam13 (Jul 5, 2011)

I may sound funny  to some but I really don't know how to burn-in because I have never done so. Saturday I received my IEM SoundMagic MP21 and I want to burn-in them. I read, many in this forum mentioned burn-in improve sound quality.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jul 5, 2011)

well, burn-in isn't a proven science, but yes it does appear to improve sound quality.
Anyhow you shouldn't worry much, just listen to it normally and probably after 50 hours it could improve. 
Just listen normally as if burn-in thing never existed.


----------



## tkin (Jul 5, 2011)

I believe it to be a myth, anyway play some music through it for 50hrs.

In the meantime google for "Placebo effect"


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 5, 2011)

tkin said:


> I believe it to be a myth, anyway play some music through it for 50hrs.
> 
> In the meantime google for "Placebo effect"



its no myth...i've personally found significant improvement on my soundmagic PL 30 after around 72 hours of listening....


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

himadri_sm said:


> its no myth...i've personally found significant improvement on my soundmagic PL 30 after around 72 hours of listening....


In that case I will burn mine, i just bought it and it doesn't sound as good as I expected it to be.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jul 6, 2011)

^which one?


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

teejay_geekEd said:


> ^which one?


Look at my sig, anyway its a PL30, I also have a siberia.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 6, 2011)

Single stop for burn-in files and info: Burn-in wave files: white noise, pink noise, frequency sweep, channel mix

download the files and play them randomly and do play the silence file atleast for 10 minutes in an hour

do NOT play these at max volume. play at slightly higher volume than your preferred levels.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 6, 2011)

Burn-in is not a myth. I have used a lot of earphones in the past, and each one required burn-in. Some more than the others. I have a Klipsch Image S4. Initially I was very disappointed with its sound. Then I left it for burn-in for many days, plugged into my old iPod. Later when I listened to it, the change was very apparant, and it sounded much better. A couple of months later, a friend bought a new S4, and anybody doing an A-B comparison could tell that his newer pair sounded much worse than mine. Eventually, that one got better too. Though my newer Klipsch X10 didn't require that much of burn-in and neither did my Klipsch Custom 3. 
So, burn-in does help in improving the sound, it is just that the improvement varies from model to model.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 6, 2011)

Burn-in wave files: white noise, pink noise, frequency sweep, channel mix


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 7, 2011)

tkin said:


> In that case I will burn mine, i just bought it and it doesn't sound as good as I expected it to be.



Yes, actually my MP21 was also not sounding nice before. I thought I wasted money in it though its MIC is very good, I find it useful for chatting. People says that PL21/MP21 have good bass response. But i didn't find it. Its sound is very clear, mids are good but lacking in bass.

I in a website found that the basic principal of burn-in is to expose the diaphragm to its extreme point so that it gets softer and smoother to produce nice sound. I connected my MP21 to my Hi-Fi and played the Daredevil Album repeatedly for 8-9 hours with a few pause in between. I played just a little below than the max volume of my Hi-Fi. 
And HURRAH !!... MP21 became quite boomy...  

Song tracks are :

    "Won't Back Down" by Fuel
    "For You" by The Calling
    "Bleed For Me" by Saliva
    "Hang On" by Seether
    "Learn the Hard Way" by Nickelback
    "The Man Without Fear" by Drowning Pool Feat. Rob Zombie
    "Right Now" by Nappy Roots feat. Marcos Curiel of P.O.D.
    "Evening Rain" by Moby
    "Bring Me to Life" by Evanescence Feat. Paul McCoy
    "Until You're Reformed" by Chevelle
    "Right Before Your Eyes" by Hoobastank
    "Fade Out/In" by Paloalto
    "Caught in the Rain" by Revis
    "High Wire Escape Artist" by Boysetsfire
    "Raise Your Rifles" by Autopilot Off
    "Daredevil Theme (Blind Justice Remix)" by Graeme Revell and Mike Einziger
    "My Immortal" by Evanescence
    "Sad Exchange" by Finger Eleven
    "Simple Lies" by Endo
    "Let Go" by 12 Stones


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 7, 2011)

The link given by *Desiibond* worked for me 2 years back wen i bought my vs4121...


----------



## RCuber (Jul 7, 2011)

This is the first time Im reading about burn-in!!! /Noob me!!!


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, the link given by *Desiibond* is very good.

Can we burn-in big speakers and woofers or just headphones ?? If yes, then how? coz it will become nearly impossible to stay near them during burn-in.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 7, 2011)

bubusam13 said:


> Can we burn-in big speakers and woofers or just headphones ?? If yes, then how? coz it will become nearly impossible to stay near them during burn-in.



Yes u should burn all speakers n woofers... Vol. should not exceed 35-40%


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2011)

Never heard of it..I thought its burning with flames...

does burnin works for all speakers from any brand?does it improves bass,treble etc?

I am using philips SCH earphones...


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 30, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> does burnin works for all speakers from any brand?does it improves bass,treble etc?
> 
> I am using philips SCH earphones...



Burn-in applies to all ear/head-phones & speakers.. 
Burn-in improves the overall SQ of the component.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 31, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Never heard of it..I thought its burning with flames...
> 
> does burnin works for all speakers from any brand?does it improves bass,treble etc?
> 
> I am using philips SCH earphones...



only brand new ones. and it also depends on the quality of diaphragm.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 31, 2011)

desiibond said:


> Single stop for burn-in files and info: Burn-in wave files: white noise, pink noise, frequency sweep, channel mix
> 
> download the files and play them randomly and do play the silence file atleast for 10 minutes in an hour
> 
> do NOT play these at max volume. play at slightly higher volume than your preferred levels.


I dont know why am also thinking of burning in-even after saying no....  

But do I need to play all these files?
For how much time I need to play them?


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 31, 2011)

I read in places that they give at least 25+ hours burn in. Some even give 50 hours.


----------

